# I Refuse To Call Him A Mutt!!!



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

So I see on this thing you guys like to call dogs "mutts" if they have one single mix.... But I refuse to call Bentley A Mutt because he lives above the standards of a mutt. I prefer to call him a pitbull mix but when I say that you guys bash me for it. So tell me what should I call him? Even tho I'll always just say pitbull mix

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

I've had dogs all my life and I've always heard this. Seems to me as you guys trying to so correct have no idea what your talking about.... I could barely sleep for the fact that you people have the nerves to call my dog and his brother a mutt.... You people are sad and judgmental

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I dont like the word mutt either.. people carry the feelings around when they hear that word when normally nothing bad or harsh is meant.. pitbull mix is a fine term to call him.. just irritates me when people buy unpapered byb dogs and believe them to be purebred and telling that unknown bloodlines are what there dogs are because in most cases no matter how many time you explain to someone they are still going to breed their dogs and pawn the off as pure apbts


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

First off is like to point out Wikipedia is the WORST place for a source. Second, mutt is not a bad thing. Mutt means a dog of unknown heritage. It doesn't meant anything bad. No one is against pitbull mix as far as I could see. They were saying don't label as a Pit Bull. There is one true pit bull and that is the APBT. Pit bull is just the shortened term. Kinda like Lab is Labrador. Pom is Pomeranian. Over time the media and society have lumped a big number of dogs into the pitbull category that now every dog is a pitbull if you ask. Problem with that being the American bully gets lumped in also. Different breed. So now a days someone sees an American bully and think that's a pitbull. But they see an APBT and think its a mix. Idk how many times I've been told Cain must have been the runt or he's younger than I say etc because he doesn't weight 80 lbs, and doesn't fit bully standard. Granted I have no papers for him, but he does fit closer to APBT standard.

We try to educate here and get the correct information out instead of ignoring and letting the misinformation continue to spread.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

LMAO!!! "Couldn't sleep bc you guys call my dog and his brother a mutt" HAHAHA wow actually loosing sleep over what people say wow dude really? You have a mutt. Your dog and his brother and the rest of his litter mates are mutts. Mutts=UNknown Heritage. That's the truth no denying it. I don't know why you'd loose sleep over it.

I posted the other day how I wanted to rescue a "mutt" either from a shelter or BYB from craigslist add. I realize now, I'd be contributing to BYB and now that's not an option bc I'll just be contributing to the problem. And that couldn't be truer, I even called a few posts from craigslist and got furious when I found out some litters were the second and third! But point is, I wanted(and will one day rescue) a MUTT! In fact, I still haven't even turned in my pups papers yet, and until I do, I guess technically he's a mutt for now. Do papers matter? Not really. And until my pups ready to weight pull, I don't really see the point in turning in the papers just yet. Be lucky you don't have exact proof your dog is a "pit bull"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Pit bull is not a generic term it is tyat thinking by the media that has ruined the dog breed. The defenition for mutt is a dog with a mix. Or "one single mix" no reason to loose sleep. Got a nice looking dog their but he is what he is sorry if it hurts your feelings or pride to be honest with you self...


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

circlemkennels said:


> I dont like the word mutt either.. people carry the feelings around when they hear that word when normally nothing bad or harsh is meant.. pitbull mix is a fine term to call him.. just irritates me when people buy unpapered byb dogs and believe them to be purebred and telling that unknown bloodlines are what there dogs are because in most cases no matter how many time you explain to someone they are still going to breed their dogs and pawn the off as pure apbts


Thank you I like what you said. We're on the same page, I rather call him a pitbull mix because I know both of his parents were in the pitbull family(not sure exactly what kind but 100% sure) and my dog has all pitbull traits I know because I've been with dogs since my birth. My father was a breeder and he had papers for every dog before he passed away. So I know how pitbulls act and feel that's all I'm saying. I love my "Pitbull Mix" if that's ok if I call him that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> LMAO!!! "Couldn't sleep bc you guys call my dog and his brother a mutt" HAHAHA wow actually loosing sleep over what people say wow dude really? You have a mutt. Your dog and his brother and the rest of his litter mates are mutts. Mutts=UNknown Heritage. That's the truth no denying it. I don't know why you'd loose sleep over it.
> 
> I posted the other day how I wanted to rescue a "mutt" either from a shelter or BYB from craigslist add. I realize now, I'd be contributing to BYB and now that's not an option bc I'll just be contributing to the problem. And that couldn't be truer, I even called a few posts from craigslist and got furious when I found out some litters were the second and third! But point is, I wanted(and will one day rescue) a MUTT! In fact, I still haven't even turned in my pups papers yet, and until I do, I guess technically he's a mutt for now. Do papers matter? Not really. And until my pups ready to weight pull, I don't really see the point in turning in the papers just yet. Be lucky you don't have exact proof your dog is a "pit bull"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was sarcasm smh... You people are so simple


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> First off is like to point out Wikipedia is the WORST place for a source. Second, mutt is not a bad thing. Mutt means a dog of unknown heritage. It doesn't meant anything bad. No one is against pitbull mix as far as I could see. They were saying don't label as a Pit Bull. There is one true pit bull and that is the APBT. Pit bull is just the shortened term. Kinda like Lab is Labrador. Pom is Pomeranian. Over time the media and society have lumped a big number of dogs into the pitbull category that now every dog is a pitbull if you ask. Problem with that being the American bully gets lumped in also. Different breed. So now a days someone sees an American bully and think that's a pitbull. But they see an APBT and think its a mix. Idk how many times I've been told Cain must have been the runt or he's younger than I say etc because he doesn't weight 80 lbs, and doesn't fit bully standard. Granted I have no papers for him, but he does fit closer to APBT standard.
> 
> We try to educate here and get the correct information out instead of ignoring and letting the misinformation continue to spread.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Actually seen this more places than wiki it just had the best screenshot sorry to be a asshole but your just another person who speaks outta their ass and thinks they know everything so it's no point of getting deep.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Actually seen this more places than wiki it just had the best screenshot sorry to be a asshole but your just another person who speaks outta their ass and thinks they know everything so it's no point of getting deep.


I never admitted to knowing anything. I am FAR from knowing everything. I was just stating there's better places to use as a source than wiki because anyone can change that I for.

I was trying to answer your question. I wasn't rude or an ass. But by all mean if you want to be an asshole then I can treat you like one.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> I never admitted to knowing anything. I am FAR from knowing everything. I was just stating there's better places to use as a source than wiki because anyone can change that I for.
> 
> I was trying to answer your question. I wasn't rude or an ass. But by all mean if you want to be an asshole then I can treat you like one.


You don't need to, this conversation is over.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Too bad cuz you own a mutt aka mixed breed or dog of unknown lineage AND you cite wikipediea? LOLOLOL

Mutt aint a bad thing, I got one and he is awesome.. he sure as shit aint no Pit Bull either. 

Pit Bull isnt a catch all term, it describes one breed of dog, and your dog isnt that breed. Call it what it is.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

It is a touchy subject for sure as I apparently also own a "mutt." 

John Wayne is definitely a mix of pitbull and American bulldog, no questions asked. I can show you pics of him where to can barely tell he's got pitbull in him and others where he looks straight up pitbull. All in all I take the comments with a grain of salt and move on. Doesn't change how much I love him one bit and he's the best dog I've ever owned.

You have a great looking pup sir, don't take what others say to the heart. Love him and respect what he is and nobody will disrespect you otherwise. In most cases, "mutts" can be healthier dogs and live longer then pure breds (in my experiences) but I could be wrong and encourage better info be out in the table if that's the case.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

JohnsDaddy said:


> It is a touchy subject for sure as I apparently also own a "mutt."
> 
> John Wayne is definitely a mix of pitbull and American bulldog, no questions asked. I can show you pics of him where to can barely tell he's got pitbull in him and others where he looks straight up pitbull. All in all I take the comments with a grain of salt and move on. Doesn't change how much I love him one bit and he's the best dog I've ever owned.
> 
> You have a great looking pup sir, don't take what others say to the heart. Love him and respect what he is and nobody will disrespect you otherwise. In most cases, "mutts" can be healthier dogs and live longer then pure breds (in my experiences) but I could be wrong and encourage better info be out in the table if that's the case.


Good post. In most cases no you won't find anything better or cleaner health then an pure true working APBT. In some cases though mostly on mixes done onpurpose you can achive a hybridvigour witch in those instances you get an exceptinal animal they doesnt ussually get passed on whe the mix is bred or when the. Their are couple men here that could tell you far more about it then I KM has bann dogs witch in my opinion the breeders of such animals know when and how to maximise the potential of this occurance. Fire hazard very knowledgeable with this as well. Just thoug I add that ..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/64690-canine-dna-varification.html

boston terrier -AST,APBT,SBT,BT,AMB,Bully,-Boxer,-Dogo-Danes-bandogs/mastiff types 
ARE ALL BULLDOGs or "pit bull type" .. Pit Bull affects 6 breeds directly and over 20 indirectly. Pit Bull USED to mean something pre 76'. Now its a Media Driven slang/slur word/term to create hysteria and confusion.

Some folks call em bulldogs (like me) some insist they are Pit Bulls; for some the word mutt is offensive, for some calling them bulldogs is offensive, and for some the word Pit Bull is offensive... I have to remind my kids I have bulldogs, not pit bulls; I don't care what people call em they're bulldogs, if they're pit bulls then remind your friends and teachers that Boston terriers, and Danes and all the breeds in between are pit bulls too. They come home saying pit bull and leave saying bulldog. Many people are confused, you have a good lookin pup... of unknown heritage.. looks like a bulldog to me, unless you prefer the term staffordshire, but it seems you just like saying Pit Bull. I honor what it meant in the past as thats how we have what we do today; The original bulldog was thrown into the pit and forever dubbed "pit bull".......  The fighting bulldog has remained the same since 1600s and even before that when you look at depictions these fighting bulldog go back beyond antiquity.. Bulldogs are under 80lbs generally 50lbs some are lighter some a lil heavier, once you get a working bulldog (working) over 85lbs you have a bandog which is a working mastiff. Mastiffs are generally stiff hipped and lack athleticism to their counterparts. Large bulldogs (APBTs) that have no athletcism like a good batch of em out there that are over 85lbs are Mastiff as they're just big no real working ability other than a deterrent. Genetically they're all the same of each other. You gotta use your head and know APBT strain of bulldog are supposed to be working dogs and understand history and genetics, then its on you how to maintain, practice, or spread that knowledge.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I see a mutt.... yep no pedigree = mutt. Pop an ambien you'll sleep.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would just call him a "bully breed mix"  there is nothing wrong with having a "mutt." What is wrong is labeling him as something that he is not. That is like me owning a black medium sized dog and calling it a lab mix. When it reality it could be a pointer/Newfoundland mix. See what I am saying? 
Yes, the media would call him a "pitbull mix" but we don't know if that is the truth. He could be a American Staffordshire/American Bully/jack Russell for all we know 
Check this out--


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> View attachment 33641
> I've had dogs all my life and I've always heard this. Seems to me as you guys trying to so correct have no idea what your talking about.... I could barely sleep for the fact that you people have the nerves to call my dog and his brother a mutt.... You people are sad and judgmental
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hey man, maybe its a pitbull/APBT/mutt/Am Bully? The point is if you dont have papers, so you'll never know. And to be honest, chances are, if the breeder didnt give you papers, he IS a mutt. Why wouldnt he have papers otherwise? You can get a lot more money for a pure bred dog. And, I'm sure thats all he was out for in the first place. No need to be ashamed of the term. It is what it is bud! Now, if you paid an arm and a leg for the little guy and didnt get papers... Thats something to be upset about.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Great info!


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

What do you mean, "he lives above the standards of a mutt"?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Thank you I like what you said. We're on the same page, I rather call him a pitbull mix because I know both of his parents were in the pitbull family(not sure exactly what kind but 100% sure) and my dog has all pitbull traits I know because I've been with dogs since my birth. My father was a breeder and he had papers for every dog before he passed away. So I know how pitbulls act and feel that's all I'm saying. I love my "Pitbull Mix" if that's ok if I call him that from the bottom of my heart.


 NO you don't " know how pitbulls act". And the Wiki quote ya put up is a load of crap.

And personally I could care less what you call your dog since you're the one feeding him , however the FACT remains that a Mix is A Mutt.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> It was sarcasm smh... You people are so simple


 Since we're all so " simple" and " don't know anything about the breed" what are you doing here? We couldn't possibly have anything to offer an august personage such as yourself who already knows all there is to know , now could we.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Actually seen this more places than wiki it just had the best screenshot sorry to be a asshole but your just another person who speaks outta their ass and thinks they know everything so it's no point of getting deep.


 The only person talking out their ass in this thread is available to you if you look in a mirror.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> You don't need to, this conversation is over.


 No it's not. You don't make that decision.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i do too, bulldogs, hounds, or just 'dogs'

because when you get around apbt people, and you start talking, it usually
comes out........

'you got any dogs' and if they say yes, then what you'll hear is,

male or female, then 'whats their weight'

the is no need to explain yourself on which breed your talking about,

its understood.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I would just call him a "bully breed mix"  there is nothing wrong with having a "mutt." What is wrong is labeling him as something that he is not. That is like me owning a black medium sized dog and calling it a lab mix. When it reality it could be a pointer/Newfoundland mix. See what I am saying?
> Yes, the media would call him a "pitbull mix" but we don't know if that is the truth. He could be a American Staffordshire/American Bully/jack Russell for all we know
> Check this out--


I agree 100%


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

surfer said:


> i do too, bulldogs, hounds, or just 'dogs'
> 
> because when you get around apbt people, and you start talking, it usually
> comes out........
> ...


Your so right.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> It was sarcasm smh... You people are so simple


I call bullshit. You really were loosing sleep over this fact. Why make this pointless thread in the middle of the night crying that your pups a mutt? Everyone is so into labels these days, get over it, it means nothing!! You love him, he loves you, what more could you want?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I call bullshit. You really were loosing sleep over this fact. Why make this pointless thread in the middle of the night crying that your pups a mutt? Everyone is so into labels these days, get over it, it means nothing!! You love him, he loves you, what more could you want?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nothing more and your right he'll be my dog no matter what. I'll always love him and he'll do the same.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

OldDog said:


> No it's not. You don't make that decision.


You beat me! Lol I've been at work and in class. Thanks for saying it for me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Your dog is a mutt.. now that it is out of the way, call your dog whatever it I'd you want.. call it a "Pit Bull" for all I care, when law in your area deems them dangerous don't come back crying, when you can't find a place to live because you want to call your dog.something it isn't because it is "dangerous", don't come.crying.

Just because you want to believe something doesn't make it true.

You are the typical dog owner, rescue or buy a random dog of which is mixed and have to label them something and because it might remotely look like a breed, even if it's just the coat color, it must be true.

Go join a PETA website if you want to believe bullshit.


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

I understand why you probably getting upset , thinking you got a full bred pit,, i was the same way and was a little upset that he is a mutt,, but honestly , eff it !, i dont need no papers, im not planning on breeding, im not thinking of doing anything that apbt can only do,, hes my family pet and we love him., i just say pitmix and im happy with him .. And im happy for WHO HE IS and not WHAT he is...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FrancisPit (Oct 15, 2013)

You could always call him a mutt possibly mixed with Pit Bull but technically he is still a mutt, just like mine is. He's cute regardless and that's all that matters. I like the first photo of him in the little jersey shirt.

I wouldn't worry about it or his status so much. People will see what they want to see when they look at him.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Fastmoney. I have to say that not wanting to call your dog a mutt is a thing that everyone who gets a back yard bred pitbull pittbull pit-bull pitt-bull pit bull. (Spell it how ever you please. i have seen it spelt all manor of creative ways) It has almost become a sign that the advertiser doesn't know their ass from their elbow when it comes to these dogs.

I went trough this exact same phase.

I have started telling people that I have no idea what he really is. I have even asked my family to stop calling him a pit bull. Because as much as I would love to own a game bred pure "thorough bred" (couldn't resist) APBT I cannot say without a doubt that that is what I own.

You will get used to it, the same way that we all have, or you won't. But either way all we can do is tell you the truth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> I understand why you probably getting upset , thinking you got a full bred pit,, i was the same way and was a little upset that he is a mutt,, but honestly , eff it !, i dont need no papers, im not planning on breeding, im not thinking of doing anything that apbt can only do,, hes my family pet and we love him., i just say pitmix and im happy with him .. And im happy for WHO HE IS and not WHAT he is...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good post!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't like the word mutt either, it's offensive to me so I don't call Xena that. But at least here, I know nobody means anything derogatory by it, so take it easy. I call Xena a pit bull mix, because I know she has pit in her and that's all I know. If I didn't even know that I'd just call her a mix. I catch a lot of heat for it here too because I slip sometimes and forget the mix so I've started making an effort to just call any dog I am talking about just the dog or a dog unless I know 100% what it is. The only dog I can say that about is my GSD because he has a pedigree. 

You don't need to agree with what everybody says BUT you don't need to make topics like this and say things like "I'm going to call my dog this anyway but explain to me why I shouldn't". That's toeing the line of being a troll and is just going to make waves and is not helpful to anyone. You are free to call your dog anything you want to thanks to free speech but this is no way to act. Be respectful of their opinion and calm the attitude a little bit and I think we can all get along, pit bull mixes, mutts, purebreds and all.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> I understand why you probably getting upset , thinking you got a full bred pit,, i was the same way and was a little upset that he is a mutt,, but honestly , eff it !, i dont need no papers, im not planning on breeding, im not thinking of doing anything that apbt can only do,, hes my family pet and we love him., i just say pitmix and im happy with him .. And im happy for WHO HE IS and not WHAT he is...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good post!!! :woof:


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Good post!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 its true tho

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sarah~ said:


> I don't like the word mutt either, it's offensive to me so I don't call Xena that. But at least here, I know nobody means anything derogatory by it, so take it easy. I call Xena a pit bull mix, because I know she has pit in her and that's all I know. If I didn't even know that I'd just call her a mix. I catch a lot of heat for it here too because I slip sometimes and forget the mix so I've started making an effort to just call any dog I am talking about just the dog or a dog unless I know 100% what it is. The only dog I can say that about is my GSD because he has a pedigree.
> 
> You don't need to agree with what everybody says BUT you don't need to make topics like this and say things like "I'm going to call my dog this anyway but explain to me why I shouldn't". That's toeing the line of being a troll and is just going to make waves and is not helpful to anyone. You are free to call your dog anything you want to thanks to free speech but this is no way to act. Be respectful of their opinion and calm the attitude a little bit and I think we can all get along, pit bull mixes, mutts, purebreds and all.


yup!!! ^^^^ :goodpost: !!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Owning a "game bred APBT" is A LOT of work and honestly, it's not for everyone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xFuLgOrEx978x (Sep 19, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Owning a "game bred APBT" is A LOT of work and honestly, it's not for everyone
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Asking a newbie question over here ,,what do u mean game bred ? Like the ones who train for certain things ? Or is there another meaning to it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

DieselsMommie said:


> Owning a "game bred APBT" is A LOT of work and honestly, it's not for everyone
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


exaclty... :thumbsup: How to explain this to "officials" or others who can't fathom the thought................. REAL HUSKIES.. Alaskan Sled dogs .. Same way, whether its the more malamute type or the smaller type sled dogs are very high end and have to be kept much like high end bulldogs. I DONT mean show dogs, I mean the working stock from Bering Straight to the Yukon and all in between.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> exaclty... :thumbsup: How to explain this to "officials" or others who can't fathom the thought................. REAL HUSKIES.. Alaskan Sled dogs .. Same way, whether its the more malamute type or the smaller type sled dogs are very high end and have to be kept much like high end bulldogs. I DONT mean show dogs, I mean the working stock from Bering Straight to the Yukon and all in between.


So you mean personal dogs of frontiers men who have been breeding their own dogs for generations?


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Or real working line GSDs, those dogs need to be handled by the experts and don't belong in a home where they just eat, poop and sleep. There's no way I could handle a dog like that I have my hands full with my pet line GSD and my lazy little mix.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

xFuLgOrEx978x said:


> I understand why you probably getting upset , thinking you got a full bred pit,, i was the same way and was a little upset that he is a mutt,, but honestly , eff it !, i dont need no papers, im not planning on breeding, im not thinking of doing anything that apbt can only do,, hes my family pet and we love him., i just say pitmix and im happy with him .. And im happy for WHO HE IS and not WHAT he is...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I feel the same exact way but these people honestly took it to the next level... Lol my dog is my dog I wouldn't trade him for the world at this point


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I feel the same exact way but these people honestly took it to the next level... Lol my dog is my dog I wouldn't trade him for the world at this point


But... You made a whole topic about it and couldn't sleep?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I feel the same exact way but these people honestly took it to the next level... Lol my dog is my dog I wouldn't trade him for the world at this point


Trust me I know how you feel but nobody means anything bad by it at all. I have papered dogs and I have mutts. I love them all the same. The genetic makeup of my mix breed dogs doesn't matter to me it's their temperament and personality that I love 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> But... You made a whole topic about it and couldn't sleep?


No I didn't... I was joking I slept like a baby last night


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Just Tap Pits said:


> So you mean personal dogs of frontiers men who have been breeding their own dogs for generations?


yup... what I had as a young man.. working wolfdogs essentially and color is not important.. WORK.. is... all they wanna do  and if not, being next to you  Some are more aloof and don't need people though; not so different to those bulldogs that are cold to the touch.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Or real working line GSDs, those dogs need to be handled by the experts and don't belong in a home where they just eat, poop and sleep. There's no way I could handle a dog like that I have my hands full with my pet line GSD and my lazy little mix.


My dogs not lazy, he doesn't poop in the house, and he's on a eating schedule.. I work with him really hard and he obeys me... But I'm no expect so I really don't get what your trying to say.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I feel the same exact way but these people honestly took it to the next level... Lol my dog is my dog I wouldn't trade him for the world at this point


Dude no1 has took it to the next level. You got told the truth, "if you want sugar coating go buy a candy bar". If you wanted a "pit bull" $40 pupoies off bankhead is not the place to look.

Again I'll reiterate this, you CAN'T tell if there is one drop of apbt blood off of looks. Point blank. Its all wishful thinking. To even call these dogs "pit bull mixes" would be misleading.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dude no1 has took it to the next level. You got told the truth, "if you want sugar coating go by a candy bar". If you wanted a "pit bull" $40 pupoies off bankhead is not the place to look.
> 
> Again I'll reiterate this, you CAN'T tell if there is one drop of apbt blood off of looks. Point blank. Its all wishful thinking. To even call these dogs "pit bull mixes" would be misleading.


I'm not saying it that anyone took it to the next level in a bad way honestly... Everyone took my convo wrong, ok so what Bentley's a mutt but he's my mutt. I just rather not call him a mutt, I just don't like the name. Am I wrong for that? I want to know what else he could be called if A "Pitbullmix" is incorrect... That's all I want to know, Sorry to make anyone upset in anyway...


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> No I didn't... I was joking I slept like a baby last night


Oh, ok, I see. But I hope you see that you have called all of this down on yourself when if you really wanted to learn and know why they are saying what they are about mutts then you could have just asked without sounding like a jerk. Or you could have read one of the other many topics about this. Then you can educate yourself, no conflict needed.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Oh, ok, I see. But I hope you see that you have called all of this down on yourself when if you really wanted to learn and know why they are saying what they are about mutts then you could have just asked without sounding like a jerk. Or you could have read one of the other many topics about this. Then you can educate yourself, no conflict needed.


Well I never meant to be a jerk.... I apologize to you and everyone else I was a jerk to because I know I can be one sometimes.. This is a dog site and we're all here to love the dogs not fight each other.... So I want to say sorry again &#128522;


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> My dogs not lazy, he doesn't poop in the house, and he's on a eating schedule.. I work with him really hard and he obeys me... But I'm no expect so I really don't get what your trying to say.


Sorry fastmoney, I think you misunderstood. I didn't mean your dog pooped in the house or was lazy or overate, I meant a working line dog is too much dog to be a pet. I was speaking in general, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I'm not saying it that anyone took it to the next level in a bad way honestly... Everyone took my convo wrong, ok so what Bentley's a mutt but he's my mutt. I just rather not call him a mutt, I just don't like the name. Am I wrong for that? I want to know what else he could be called if A "Pitbullmix" is incorrect... That's all I want to know, Sorry to make anyone upset in anyway...


A dog or a MUTT. I have a mutt. who gives a shit? Dude look at one of my threads. I have 3 papered dogs and 1 mutt. Ive said more than once id keep the mutt over the papered dogs and that id alway have a mutt to justify owning papered dogs. Get over the "mutt" hang up. It isnt a bad word. Its what they are.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Sorry fastmoney, I think you misunderstood. I didn't mean your dog pooped in the house or was lazy or overate, I meant a working line dog is too much dog to be a pet. I was speaking in general, sorry for the confusion.


No problem it's all love here


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> A dog or a MUTT. I have a mutt. who gives a shit? Dude look at one of my threads. I have 3 papered dogs and 1 mutt. Ive said more than once id keep the mutt over the papered dogs and that id alway have a mutt to justify owning papered dogs. Get over the "mutt" hang up. It isnt a bad word. Its what they are.


Cool I want to check your dogs out


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Well I never meant to be a jerk.... I apologize to you and everyone else I was a jerk to because I know I can be one sometimes.. This is a dog site and we're all here to love the dogs not fight each other.... So I want to say sorry again &#128522;


That's ok I don't think you were a jerk to me so no problem. Just next time remember that you can't force anyone to not call your dog a mutt, so don't take it personal there are a lot more important things to be upset over. Pick your battles


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> That's ok I don't think you were a jerk to me so no problem. Just next time remember that you can't force anyone to not call your dog a mutt, so don't take it personal there are a lot more important things to be upset over. Pick your battles


I will remember that


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I feel the same exact way but these people honestly took it to the next level... Lol my dog is my dog I wouldn't trade him for the world at this point


Took it to the next level? I woke up at 4 am bc I fell asleep with the tv on & shut it off. Came and looked at GP and you had made a whole thread stating you can't sleep bc you were told the truth. Hmm looks like your the only one who took it to the next level

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Took it to the next level? I woke up at 4 am bc I fell asleep with the tv on & shut it off. Came and looked at GP and you had made a whole thread stating you can't sleep bc you were told the truth. Hmm looks like your the only one who took it to the next level
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It was a joke and it was around 5:30 I was getting ready to take my dog for a walk... I just apologized for the whole misunderstanding but your still bashing me.. I don't know what else you want me to do.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Your so right.


 You didn't understand a damn thing Surfer stated.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Why we still giving him a hard time y'all he is trying to come around and see where people are coming from..?


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I feel the same exact way but these people honestly took it to the next level... Lol my dog is my dog I wouldn't trade him for the world at this point


 Do you ever quit whining? Nobody took *anything* whatsoever to the " next level" , it's about to go there however.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Why we still giving him a hard time y'all he is trying to come around and see where people are coming from..?


:thumbup:


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> It was a joke and it was around 5:30 I was getting ready to take my dog for a walk... I just apologized for the whole misunderstanding but your still bashing me.. I don't know what else you want me to do.


 You think THAT was " bashing" you? Ya must lead a real sheltered life.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> You think THAT was " bashing" you? Ya must lead a real sheltered life.


No I live near downtown Atlanta not really a sheltered life, but you know me so well.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Why we still giving him a hard time y'all he is trying to come around and see where people are coming from..?


 Because he isn't doing that , he's busily whining about how folks were " bashing" him etc.

And quite honestly if you're losing sleep and gotta create a whole damned thread over what your dog got called and the truths that were related as regards the subject then ya got too much time on your hands.

Hell call my dogs " pink polka dotted polymorphously perverse pooches " if ya want to , it's no skin or sweat off my dangly bits if ya do.

If your biggest worry in life is what someone called your dog then you don't have much in the way of problems and your life is pretty grand.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> No I live near downtown Atlanta not really a sheltered life, but you know me so well.


I personally feel all ive done is politely give insight. Sorry if I came off contrary to that.

I will warn you though olddog is not a tree you wanna bark up....


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> No I live near downtown Atlanta not really a sheltered life, but you know me so well.


 I'm about the *last* person here you want to start crap with. And so you live in downtown Atlanta , so what. Is this where you start with chapter and verse on how ya live in " the roughest 'hood" , complete with the usual apparatus waving and chest pounding?

You came into a forum fulla folks who *actually* know these dogs and basically told us all we didn't know a damned thing , decided we were all " simple" etc.etc.

And in the end you are the one that's a bit " simple" , only a simpleton would even worry about someone calling their Mutt a Mutt.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

OldDog said:


> I'm about the *last* person here you want to start crap with. And so you live in downtown Atlanta , so what. Is this where you start with chapter and verse on how ya live in " the roughest 'hood" , complete with the usual apparatus waving and chest pounding?
> 
> You came into a forum fulla folks who *actually* know these dogs and basically told us all we didn't know a damned thing , decided we were all " simple" etc.etc.
> 
> And in the end you are the one that's a bit " simple" , only a simpleton would even worry about someone calling their Mutt a Mutt.


You got it bro lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you maybe confused as to what a mutt is. I have a mutt, there is nothing wrong with mutt's, why people think its a bad thing really saddens me since my boy makes me so proud.

By definition a mutt means unknown. If you do not know what your dogs bloodlines are, or if it is a mix between 2 breeds is it s mutt.




























Hopefully that clarifies it a bit more for you. Its just a word, you know what you are feeding, why try to make him something he isn't? That's how I feel anyway. He sure is cute!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> You got it bro lol


 YEAH I do " got it" as in your number , ya wanna get along around here then quit trying to play ' De Boss' and coming across is a snide , self-superior manner , along with trying to tell folks how they don't know a thing of value as regards these dogs.

Furthermore quit handing out specious CRAP sourced from wikipedia as Gospel Truth , crap written by individuals who don't know feces from floss about these dogs.

Ya getting my point yet? If you don't then go reread your own words and figure out how ya came across. If that's how you desire to portray yourself then ya might as well get ready 'cause this isn't the last hassle you'll have here.

Ya might have been a lot better off to have given some observation to the social dynamic at work within the context of this forum before ya came off the wall at folks , and if you're gonna do THAT last then you'd best expect some *actual* " bashing".

Do THIS............start by googling ' APBT FAQ ' .....read it , several times , then read it again , then start asking questions that you've given a bit of thought to.

Folks here will answer those questions in a pretty open and forthright manner , that includes *me*. Right now though , what with other things going on and bad news on the medical front I'm not real inclined to put up with much crap from someone that's gonna get up in arms 'cause someone called his dog a " mutt" , " mongrel" , " Heinz 57" , " mixed breed" etc.etc. it's what he IS , and all those damn labels matter Jack Squat in the end if YOU like the dog and the dog satisfies YOU.

Are you getting my point? If I say something about Hammonds dogs or Cardenas dogs and someone says " I wouldn't even feed that crap." do you think that matters two cents to *me*? MY answer to that is " well YOU aren't the one feeding 'em now are ya"?..........


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

On a lighter note, this is water under the bridge, you now know the correct term for "mutt". Welcome to GP, please stick around, you will learn lots, I sure have!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I asked a dude what time it is once!!!!!!!!!!
5 pages later,i now kno how to build a watch...

good gawd a mighty... quit with all the I sorry crap!!!!!!!!!!!!

jtp...the candy bar sayin is mine!
you'll get my bill for usin it!!!

did anyone anser the dudes question about gamebred dogs?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

welder said:


> I asked a dude what time it is once!!!!!!!!!!
> 5 pages later,i now kno how to build a watch...
> 
> good gawd a mighty... quit with all the I sorry crap!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Waiting for you to explain it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

5 pages to explain that the dude has a mutt and why.......

Then all the ima sorries and the like....

I's just trying to be an asshole.....lol

did it work?????


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ames said:


> I think you maybe confused as to what a mutt is. I have a mutt, there is nothing wrong with mutt's, why people think its a bad thing really saddens me since my boy makes me so proud.
> 
> By definition a mutt means unknown. If you do not know what your dogs bloodlines are, or if it is a mix between 2 breeds is it s mutt.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
common sense to my hamster wheel of a brain.. LOL Wonder to myself: hasn't anyone ever read a dictionary? :rofl:

HERE IT IS IN CRAYON... thus when people say all dogs are mutts.. first definition.. A DOG (COMMA) especially a mongrel.....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

OldDog said:


> YEAH I do " got it" as in your number , ya wanna get along around here then quit trying to play ' De Boss' and coming across is a snide , self-superior manner , along with trying to tell folks how they don't know a thing of value as regards these dogs.
> 
> Furthermore quit handing out specious CRAP sourced from wikipedia as Gospel Truth , crap written by individuals who don't know feces from floss about these dogs.
> 
> ...


Lmao! I'm amazed at the amount of people that have no clue what Heinz 57 is. Somebody posted up a pic of a pup on Fb the other day and asked what breed it looked like. I replied it looked just like a Heinz 57 to me and 3 people in a row asked what that was. I laughed so hard I was choking. Sorry to here about your medical issues. Hope they get better real soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnsDaddy said:


>


Rotfl!!!! Love it!! You are a keeper for sure!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

if you dont want your dog called a "mutt" then don't call it that....It is what it is. label it a mixed breed dog or whatever...It is not a "Pit Bull" though.....do what i do and call your dog a bully breed mutt.....since obviously there is a bully breed somewhere in the line.


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Rotfl!!!! Love it!! You are a keeper for sure!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww thanks! Glad ya think so!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

shewerewolf said:


> if you dont want your dog called a "mutt" then don't call it that....It is what it is. label it a mixed breed dog or whatever...It is not a "Pit Bull" though.....do what i do and call your dog a bully breed mutt.....since obviously there is a bully breed somewhere in the line.


Thats a good post shewerewolf, and your right! We can even go a step further for the OP though. If your so butt hurt about calling your dog a mutt, buy one that comes with papers! Then you wont have to worry about it. You can stroke your ego with the pedigree every night and sleep well.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

these dogs are not for sensitive people mutts or not I mean if you're going to cry about a name strangers call your dog then it's clear that these dogs just aren't for you. my dogs have been called worse for just looking like they wanted to be petted. hell I wish people would label my dogs correctly as mutts but instead I get asked the stupid questions like "what kind of colby is that?"... but what's up with all the " I'm calling my dog a pit mix because even though I have no evidence or nothing to back up my claim I just know there is some pit in there" smh


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

rabbit said:


> these dogs are not for sensitive people mutts or not I mean if you're going to cry about a name strangers call your dog then it's clear that these dogs just aren't for you. my dogs have been called worse for just looking like they wanted to be petted. hell I wish people would label my dogs correctly as mutts but instead I get asked the stupid questions like "what kind of colby is that?"... but what's up with all the " I'm calling my dog a pit mix because even though I have no evidence or nothing to back up my claim I just know there is some pit in there" smh


Napoleon complex


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

welder said:


> 5 pages to explain that the dude has a mutt and why.......
> 
> Then all the ima sorries and the like....
> 
> ...


damn man fix you posts per page, why you spend time flipping through that many pages is beyond me, up you post count to 50 per page, lol



rabbit said:


> these dogs are not for sensitive people mutts or not I mean* if you're going to cry about a name strangers call your dog then it's clear that these dogs just aren't for you.* my dogs have been called worse for just looking like they wanted to be petted. hell I wish people would label my dogs correctly as mutts but instead I get asked the stupid questions like "what kind of colby is that?"... but what's up with all the " I'm calling my dog a pit mix because even though I have no evidence or nothing to back up my claim I just know there is some pit in there" smh


Gotta have a thick scan to own a dog with a target on its back by more than one group of haters.

hahaha I hear you on that Rabbit, I do not KNOW what my dog is, I only know what his parents look like. Some feel its OK to call dogs bully mixes, I guess my problem with it is that you really have no clue if your dog has a bully breed in it, unless you go off of looks which is what we just explained you can not reliably do. I even have a problem calling my boy a plain on bulldog, YES he looks like he is a bully breed of some sort, but I really have no clue and hate assuming anything off of looks alone.



welder said:


> I asked a dude what time it is once!!!!!!!!!!
> 5 pages later,i now kno how to build a watch...
> 
> good gawd a mighty... quit with all the I sorry crap!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


what about them? I missed the question, why aren't you answering if you saw it! lmao



shewerewolf said:


> if you dont want your dog called a "mutt" then don't call it that....It is what it is. label it a mixed breed dog or whatever...It is not a "Pit Bull" though.....do what i do and call your dog a bully breed mutt.....since obviously there is a bully breed somewhere in the line.


people say it obviously a pit bull, doesn't make it right. I hate assuming anything because that's what so many do with many dogs all the time. I do not see these bully breed mutts looking like a bully breed.












Coyne1981 said:


> Thats a good post shewerewolf, and your right! We can even go a step further for the OP though. If your so butt hurt about calling your dog a mutt, buy one that comes with papers! Then you wont have to worry about it. You can stroke your ego with the pedigree every night and sleep well.


I hear that, you wanna a dog you don't have to call a mutt then do research and get a dog with a known lineage. Spend time researching and learning all you can so next time you do get a dog you get what you think you want.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

cliff notes?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ummmmm, his dog is a mutt, wants a apbt, uoset its called a mutt, convinced (with no proof) its an apbt mix, I think starting to come around (the other is person a hopeless cause)


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

But guys... My neighbor's auntie's cousin's cellmate told me my dog was 100% fullbread[loaf] Jeep... So it must be true.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Ummmmm, his dog is a mutt, wants a apbt, uoset its called a mutt, convinced (with no proof) its an apbt mix, I think starting to come around (the other is person a hopeless cause)


Figured as much....just couldn't make myself read it


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Figured as much....just couldn't make myself read it


One more part for the cliff notes "I refuse to call Bentley A Mutt because he lives above the standards of a mutt". I'm sure you get the jist now hash. lol.

PS - nice summary of it JTP.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Beret said:


> But guys... My neighbor's auntie's cousin's cellmate told me my dog was 100% fullbread[loaf] Jeep... So it must be true.


love breaded dogs.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> One more part for the cliff notes "I refuse to call Bentley A Mutt because he lives above the standards of a mutt". I'm sure you get the jist now hash. lol.
> 
> PS - nice summary of it JTP.


I gets it now, his mutt is better than my mongrel.......


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I gets it now, his mutt is better than my mongrel.......


Well that depends on if yours is full "breaded". Ha! Well thats not fair. He didnt say "breaded". But he did say he knows by "looks and feelings" it is. I dont know whats worse.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Well that depends on if yours is full "breaded". Ha!


 I don't have enough cornmeal for such endeavors


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I don't have enough cornmeal for such endeavors


corndog? Bad joke... bad joke...


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I don't have enough cornmeal for such endeavors


Beer-battered is fine too, but they don't usually live above the standards of a mutt.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

well ames...I don't kno how and I fergot who asked the question...
so there


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Beret said:


> But guys... My neighbor's auntie's cousin's cellmate told me my dog was 100% fullbread[loaf] Jeep... So it must be true.


No, its " My neighbor's auntie's cousin's cellmate's *Baby momma* told me my dog was 100% fullbread[loaf] Jeep... So it must be true.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Alright everyone. Enough snappin at the new pup on the yard. He apologized for the indiscretions and is trying to call a truce. Let's just agree to disagree and leave it at that. All new pups gotta learn, but slinging 'em around by their tails don't teach 'em nothin other than to tuck 'em under their bellies when they come in our chain spots.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Alright everyone. Enough snappin at the new pup on the yard. He apologized for the indiscretions and is trying to call a truce. Let's just agree to disagree and leave it at that. All new pups gotta learn, but slinging 'em around by their tails don't teach 'em nothin other than to tuck 'em under their bellies when they come in our chain spots.


Pout face. :goodpost: enzo nose.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Alright everyone. Enough snappin at the new pup on the yard. He apologized for the indiscretions and is trying to call a truce. Let's just agree to disagree and leave it at that. All new pups gotta learn, but slinging 'em around by their tails don't teach 'em nothin other than to tuck 'em under their bellies when they come in our chain spots.


:curse::curse: :thumbsup: :goodpost: :thumbsup: :curse::curse:

:rofl:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Coyne1981 said:


> Pout face. :goodpost: enzo nose.


Lol! Can't help but love it!


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Alright everyone. Enough snappin at the new pup on the yard. He apologized for the indiscretions and is trying to call a truce. Let's just agree to disagree and leave it at that. All new pups gotta learn, but slinging 'em around by their tails don't teach 'em nothin other than to tuck 'em under their bellies when they come in our chain spots.


&#128524;&#128524;&#128524;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ames said:


> I think you maybe confused as to what a mutt is. I have a mutt, there is nothing wrong with mutt's, why people think its a bad thing really saddens me since my boy makes me so proud.
> 
> By definition a mutt means unknown. If you do not know what your dogs bloodlines are, or if it is a mix between 2 breeds is it s mutt.
> 
> ...


I understand what everyone is say, but honestly I was just saying I don't like the word mutt. Which I fully accept my dog is a mutt I love him the same. I feed him everyday, walk him everyday and we play all the time. I'm not worried about what my little guy is because it was never meant to be this serious. Im more worried about my dog throwing up at this point that's why I haven't replied to anyone he's sick right now and his breed means nothing at this point because this little guy is my best friend and I hope you guys see that I never meant any harm.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

bo, i fixin to blow your mind.........

i've been known to say, when some one asks,
what kind of dogs do you have, [bloodline]?
its understood their bulldogs,

i've said, i got a yard full of curs,
but now if someone else said that i would take it personal.

i found, its not the best thing to try to oversell your dog
because, if you do it enuf, and you are around 'real' dog people
someone will call you on it.

because everyone on the planet earth knows what these dogs were oringally bred for,
so sooner or later, when you say you have a 'pit bull'

someone will say, i think mine is more of a 'pit bull' than yours,
now you have to shut up or back up.............

thats why i say 'dogs' or 'curs'
if anything ever did happen, they would think,

if he thinks his dogs are 'curs' what in the world des he think mine are????????????


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

surfer said:


> bo, i fixin to blow your mind.........
> 
> i've been known to say, when some one asks,
> what kind of dogs do you have, [bloodline]?
> ...




You have a true point there I don't want to ever have my dog in a fighting situation

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> I understand what everyone is say, but honestly I was just saying I don't like the word mutt. Which I fully accept my dog is a mutt I love him the same. I feed him everyday, walk him everyday and we play all the time. I'm not worried about what my little guy is because it was never meant to be this serious. Im more worried about my dog throwing up at this point that's why I haven't replied to anyone he's sick right now and his breed means nothing at this point because this little guy is my best friend and I hope you guys see that I never meant any harm.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No harm man, glad you get where we are coming from.

OH NOOOO I am so sorry! Has he gone poop today? Puking up food and Water? or just food? When did it just start? Was it one time or a bunch of times? Dogs puking are not a big deal, some dogs puke a LOT. Its when his mood/attitude is changed or eating and bathroom habits change is a cause for concern.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

ames said:


> No harm man, glad you get where we are coming from.
> 
> OH NOOOO I am so sorry! Has he gone the poop today? if it food and Water? or just food he is throwing up? Did it just start? Was it one time or a bunch of times? Dogs puking are not a big deal, some dogs puke a LOT. Its when mood is changed or eating and bathroom habits change is a cause for concern.


He did it once the other day, but today he threw up mostly the food and water he had today. I was thinking it was from his shots, the vet said it may occur, but he got his shots Saturday so I'm not sure if it's that.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

thats why i say dont 'oversell' your dogs,

dont try to write checks your dog cant cash.

then you will never be in that situation,

when you've been around the dogs enuf, you'll see that there is alot of pride

in bulldog owners, these animals are held in high reguard by their owners,

which yours should be too.

but try to remember to stay humble, and you'll do just fine............


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

surfer said:


> thats why i say dont 'oversell' your dogs,
> 
> dont try to write checks your dog cant cash.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

whats so wrong about mutt? its not a negative word. In fact I know a few people who use it as a term of endearment (Including myself).


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> whats so wrong about mutt? its not a negative word. In fact I know a few people who use it as a term of endearment (Including myself).


If you look at the definition Ames posted, there is another one underneath what she highlighted. It says something along the lines of a "stupid person". I honestly in my whole life have never heard the word mutt used in a positive way until I found this site. That's just in my experience. So even though I have no doubts nobody here would mean ill by it, to me it is a negative word. But it's just a word, just like the word mix. They mean the same thing, but I don't have any negative associations with the word mix so that's the word I prefer to use and prefer people to use when they are talking about my dog. I can't speak for fastmoney but that's my take on it.


----------



## Artermix (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, I would use the term "mutt" at my own convenience since there are so many bans on APBT in various states. This means that the word "mutt" in the local county dog license could actually allow an individual to own one. I find interesting how this has not been taken legally either in some instances, but I say it is a way to get around the law.

I think is very sad that people get attached to name labels of breeds, but it does not surprises me since human do that quite often with races. We judge by the race/breed instead of the family humans/canines.

I totally understand the reasoning of finding offensive the word. The analogy of mix with mutt is interesting.....mixed is actually less polically correct for people, so biracial or multiracial was "created" to be more accurate. You could say that a dog is multi-bred....or diverse-bred...the latter sounds so much better.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol that's true, I might use one of those.


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> If you look at the definition Ames posted, there is another one underneath what she highlighted. It says something along the lines of a "stupid person". I honestly in my whole life have never heard the word mutt used in a positive way until I found this site. That's just in my experience. So even though I have no doubts nobody here would mean ill by it, to me it is a negative word. But it's just a word, just like the word mix. They mean the same thing, but I don't have any negative associations with the word mix so that's the word I prefer to use and prefer people to use when they are talking about my dog. I can't speak for fastmoney but that's my take on it.


You took the words outta my mouth.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

I hate to rehash this WHOLE thing.... but I'd just like to have a couple things clarified. What does "living above the standard of a mutt" mean? And, if you want a APBT so damn bad, why not get one?? With papers???


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> I hate to rehash this WHOLE thing.... but I'd just like to have a couple things clarified. What does "living above the standard of a mutt" mean? And, if you want a APBT so damn bad, why not get one?? With papers???


Ok I can explain what I was saying... I've always thought "mutt" was like a bum dog... I don't want A APBT that bad it's not like I'm a breeder, I just thought it was a negative word which I know isn't know that's all.. I love my dog no matter what he is and he's a mutt but he's my mutt!


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Fastmoneytrey said:


> Ok I can explain what I was saying... I've always thought "mutt" was like a bum dog... I don't want A APBT that bad it's not like I'm a breeder, I just thought it was a negative word which I know isn't know that's all.. I love my dog no matter what he is and he's a mutt but he's my mutt!


Well thats good to hear from you! I was only asking because there is a ton of people here with mutts that live right next to the same peoples champs. Eat the same food.... crap in the same yard. I understand what you meant now and I'm glad you get it!


----------



## Fastmoneytrey (Oct 15, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Well thats good to hear from you! I was only asking because there is a ton of people here with mutts that live right next to the same peoples champs. Eat the same food.... crap in the same yard. I understand what you meant now and I'm glad you get it!


Yeah I understand now after all the issues and anger I caused on accident. It makes sense now.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Coyne1981 said:


> Well thats good to hear from you! I was only asking because there is a ton of people here with mutts that live right next to the same peoples champs. Eat the same food.... crap in the same yard. I understand what you meant now and I'm glad you get it!


Glad you finally happy cause it is only the second time he has said " he is a but he is my mutt". Now maybe we can let this kid get settled in he seems to be open to learning.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Rudy4747 said:


> Glad you finally happy cause it is only the second time he has said " he is a but he is my mutt".  Now maybe we can let this kid get settled in he seems to be open to learning.


:thumbup:


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Trey , 

About that p.m. ya sent me. 


Dude you didn't owe *me* an apology , that said , the fact that you had to stonies to do so actually does speak volumes. 

And yeah I *always* give credit where it's due , kudos to you on that one.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

trey, you'll see this can be a good place to be, and there are some up here that could really help your knowledge along the way [old dog].

and i'm gonna tell you like i've told everyone else,
you dont want to piss off these 'fur mommy's'

because the fur will come off and you better be ready to 'knuckle up'
cause they dont play.

they dont care if your a mutt or pure bred 
they will see what your made of.....................

but seems like your comin around, which is a good thing, proud of ya.............


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yes sir gentlemen... he's got integrity and a good open mind, I too give em kudos :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yessur! I believe he just might earn his keep around here as well.


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

Darn did I come late to the mutt bashing thread? Jk


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Thats a good post shewerewolf, and your right! We can even go a step further for the OP though. If your so butt hurt about calling your dog a mutt, buy one that comes with papers! Then you wont have to worry about it. You can stroke your ego with the pedigree every night and sleep well.


LMAO!!! I know this is all water under the bridge but I am just reading this now and thought it was hysterical

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

My male is ADBA registered but I call him a scatterbred mutt. *shrugs*


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

back2basics said:


> Darn did I come late to the mutt bashing thread? Jk


no ones bashing mutts just educating you might want to pick some up also


----------



## Madison (Jul 1, 2013)

Can someone post a pic of a registered apbt?


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=15&pid=1061

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Madison said:


> Can someone post a pic of a registered apbt?


Many many dogs are registered with a registry as APBT so it doesn't really matter what the registry says they are just after money. Tons of dogs are dual registered in multiple registries. Why should be asked is for pictures of dogs who have APBT in their pedigree. And there are tons

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Katey said:


> http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=15&pid=1061
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Again we can't assume that all adba dogs are APBT. I have known a bunch of American bullies registered in the ADBA.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> Again we can't assume that all adba dogs are APBT. I have known a bunch of American bullies registered in the ADBA.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Good post!! My male Cash is triple reg. UKC, ADBA, and correctly as an American Bully with ABKC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Madison said:


> Can someone post a pic of a registered apbt?


Look at the white and tan pie-bald female in my signature pictures. She's an ADBA registered APBT.


----------



## Madison (Jul 1, 2013)

So if a mutt has the same physical features of a registered apbt it's considered a mutt?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, because physical features don't mean anything unless you've got the pedigree to trace the dog's lineage, which will tell you exactly what you've got.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

ames said:


> Again we can't assume that all adba dogs are APBT. I have known a bunch of American bullies registered in the ADBA.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That is true.

Perhaps I should have posted from a ped site.

The picture that I selected though was of a championed dog who looked like a more classic athletic looking APBT.

Here is a better example of an ADBA APBT. http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=162742

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Madison said:


> So if a mutt has the same physical features of a registered apbt it's considered a mutt?


It's not necessarily what your looks like that counts.

It's that you are able to prove what your dog is (on paper). This breed came about by proven in another way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## back2basics (Apr 9, 2012)

Dynasty said:


> no ones bashing mutts just educating you might want to pick some up also


I own more than one mutt. I also rescue abused mutts and find homes for them with people who love mutts. Thanks for the suggestion though I believe everyone should own a mutt or two as wellup:
Btw the jk on my original post means just kidding, humor is not my strong suit. Now back to some good ol fashioned mutt bashingoke:


----------

